

Guile 2.0.2: Building the Guildhall - wingo
http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/07/04/guile-2-0-2-building-the-guildhall

======
l_dopa
_By the time we have native compilation, I hope also our Elisp implementation
will be significantly faster than the one in Emacs, so it will really become
attractive to people to finish the work that we have done to make the switch
there._

For an emacs user, that's pretty exciting.

~~~
markokocic
I don't buy it.

Replacing Emacs elisp implementation is just looking for trouble. Although it
is not the fastest one, the existing one works well enough and is battle
tested and there are millions of lines of elisp code that would need to be
tested, debugged and fixed.

If the goal is to allow to write parts of Emacs and extensions in some other
language, I wander is Scheme really the best choice? Why not go all out and
implement elisp in Common Lisp and use Common Lisp as a base for future Emacs
and extensions development. There have already been such attempts, so it's not
exactly something unheard of.

~~~
pygy_
Common Lisp is huge, Scheme is small(ish nowadays), easier to learn, and as a
consequence better suited as an embedded/scripting language.

------
Jach
So, does 2.0 have up-arrow history and in general not freak out when I try to
do stuff in interactive mode? Guile's great for what it's great at, but
interactive dev. in the custom of Python or Gambit Scheme isn't one of those
things, at least for me.

~~~
wingo
I think you just didn't enable readline. See:

[http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Readline....](http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Readline.html)

Guile's REPL is among the best, I think. It's all documented here:

[http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Using-
Gui...](http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Using-Guile-
Interactively.html)

But for real interactive development, you want Geiser:

[http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Using-
Gui...](http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Using-Guile-in-
Emacs.html)

~~~
Jach
Oh wow thanks! Note to self: RTFRM.

~~~
burgerbrain
Also, in the future if you need to get Readline capability and don't have time
to RTFM, you can just wrap the command with rlwrap (`rlwrap guile`).

------
malkia
They talk about ELF for storing byte code? Would that work on Windows/OSX?

(I guess it would, as much as Mono can load PE .NET files for OSX/Linux, after
all these won't be loaded directly (it won't make much sense without the
runtime anyway))

~~~
mahmud
it's very straightforward to convert one header format to another of
comparable (or greater) information-density, for the same processor.

ELF <-> PE is doable.

any debug format -> PE|ELF is doable (linking + stripping)

com|a.out -> PE|ELF is doable

------
srean
Waiting with excitement for this to get into Debian. Even testing is at
version 1.8.

~~~
burgerbrain
1.8 is years old. I suggest you grab 2.0.2 yourself if you want to see it
_anytime_ soon...

